# Pokemon GEN 3(no spoilers)-Event pokemon?



## BobDavis69 (Dec 17, 2015)

So I have been out of the loop with pokemon for a while-aside from the first gen, which I played when GBC was still new, I only picked up GEN IV when it was platinum was brand new, and that's where I stayed. But I want to move on and play GEN III games and dust off my DS Lite. Of course it will be thru my R4 card, so I can freely put my GBA game save on my computer and add AR cheat codes. 

This brings me to a question: I know that event pokemon obtained from mystery event items like azure flute only worked after you beat elite 4. Is that true still for Emerald and GEN1 Remake? I want to give myself all the AR items like the old sea map and get all the event pokemon as "Naturally" as I can. So without spoilers, is it the same story here? And BTW, if you did the same thing, what codes did you use? I hear that you need to put not only the codes that will add the item in your inventory, but also the activation code for events and ect, it sounds much more complicated than just using Pokegen.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2015)

AFAIK, gameshark codes work just fine to give you the in-game and to activate the event. I've used them a few times myself with no issue.

But that doesn't really matter, because you're not going to be playing any GBA game on your R4, since GBA emulation on the DS has gone virtually nowhere and is still all but unplayable on any DS flashcard that's not the DSTwo. You can't just throw a GBA game on your R4 and expect it to run, you'll need either a 3in1 device like the EZ-Flash, or just a GBA flashcart like the EZ-Flash IV.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 17, 2015)

This may interest you
http://projectpokemon.org/forums/showthread.php?46883-GEN-3-Mystery-Gift-Research

And yeah, only available post-game, given that you can't actually use the boat at Lilycove until after the E4.


----------



## BobDavis69 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have real Leafgreen and emerald carts, I plan on taking the save via R4 GBA save file backup program and put in the necessary cheat codes post game. Not as ideal as I would like, but still beats not having legendary pokemon. They are all legit if you caught them and transferred them over to pokebank, as long as you received the event items legit.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 17, 2015)

You can use simple warp codes too to teleport to the islands and capture them, and they will count as completely legit as far as Pokemon Bank goes.
Of course, they still wouldn't be completely legit because some events simply were not released over in the US (such as the Old Sea Map, or Aurora Ticket/MysticTicket weren't distributed to certain versions or something.)
But I don't think Pokemon Bank cares about that.

In my personal experience the codes to actually activate the events were a pain to get working, they do work once you have them activated though. But if your only goal is just to have legit ones to send over to Pokémon Bank, warp codes are simpler.


----------



## BobDavis69 (Dec 17, 2015)

Actually, I have a shaymin that was caught with warping(never got oak's letter) and it doesn't have the faithful encounter tag. How do I know this? A girl in flower town(Platinum) gives you gracidea if you have a faithful encounter shaymin. I have mine in my party, she doesn't give me one, she does, however, when I have my newer one that I caught with oak's letter


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2015)

That's more an isolated case. In Gen III, as long as you catch the event pokemon in the event area (like Mew on Faraway Island) it will count as a fateful encounter.


----------



## BobDavis69 (Dec 17, 2015)

Still, I don't want to cheat my way there, I want to receive the item and get it the way it's programmed to be. All of these encounters are really cool, almost like DLC in a way. Azure flute was also never meant to be given away, like the old sea map outside of japan, but getting to arceus and catching it is hands down the best moment in the game, and a nice ending too.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 18, 2015)

sonichu said:


> Actually, I have a shaymin that was caught with warping(never got oak's letter) and it doesn't have the faithful encounter tag. How do I know this? A girl in flower town(Platinum) gives you gracidea if you have a faithful encounter shaymin. I have mine in my party, she doesn't give me one, she does, however, when I have my newer one that I caught with oak's letter


Thing with that one is, in Diamond and Pearl, that Shaymin doesn't have Fateful Encounter, even if you legitimately got the Oak's Letter (not actually possible since it never came out for D/P, but you can "legitimately" activate the event) it wouldn't have fateful encounter.

The fateful encounter flag on flower paradise Shaymin was added in Platinum because they made it so Shaymin needed Fateful Encounter to use the Gracidea. However, in Platinum, the legendaries simply won't be there on their island if you just walk through walls to get there, you have to actually activate the event by receiving the item from the delivery guy at the Pokémart for them to appear.

In Gen. III there was none of this. They were just on their island and the activation was so the tickets could be usable for the ferry to take you there.

Anyway, the thread I linked you to has all the codes you should need to get the tickets and activate the events.


----------



## BobDavis69 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hold on, so the legendary event pokemon in D/P will not transfer to Pokebank? That sucks, that means I wasted my time for nothing. What about arceus, then?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 18, 2015)

The ones in D/P are a weird case. Something I forgot to mention because that detail just came back to me...

For some reason, the Darkrai and Shaymin you can capture in D/P at Newmoon Island and Flower Paradise are (were?) tradeable on the GTS, if you used codes to get the event items and do the events legitimately.
But if you used cheats to walk through walls, or simply tweaking glitch, and captured them... they appeared identical to if you captured them after unlocking the event through codes, except something made it so they were blocked by the hack checks.

I'm not entirely sure what differs when you have the event unlocked legitimately and when you just cheat to walk through walls, to be honest. Might have to inspect the .pkm files and see the differences.

But to answer your question, no, I don't think the events from D/P will transfer over to Pokébank.
The Darkrai might, Shaymin definitely won't, and Arceus won't. If the Pokémon Bank knows that the ones from D/P were never available then it will block them if they were captured in Diamond or Pearl.
Darkrai in D/P came at Lv. 40 while the legitimate ones from Platinum were Lv. 50, so Pokémon bank might block that too. Then Shaymin from D/P won't have Fateful Encounter and most likely will be blocked. Arceus from the Azure Flute will get blocked every time no matter what.

You would have to get Darkrai and Shaymin from Platinum. Arceus from Gen. 4 is a no go unless you were to get the Movie Arceus.
I'd suggest editing Entree Forest data in Black/White to add Arceus to your Entree Forest using PokeStock which should produce a legitimate Arceus that will transfer over to Pokémon Bank.

One thing you could do as well is simply download the wondercards for the actual event Pokémon themselves and insert them into your save file with PokéGen, then you can get them from the Pokémart like any event. Those should be good to transfer over to Pokémon Bank. Or, if you can't use PokéGen for some reason, it can generate (_very_ lenghtly >.<) AR codes too that do the same thing.

Gosh I remember when I had an ARDS but no way to just copy/paste codes to it, and I really wanted those event Pokémon since they never hosted the events in Canada, and I had to spend like half an hour or something inputting the whole codes digit by digit, lol. That was the worst. Especially when you accidentally got one digit wrong and had to start over. 148 lines AR codes, man. Anyway those are an option if those are your only option. But considering you have a flashcard you should be able to rip save files from your retail DS games or even just run the game as a rom on the flashcard lol, and use PokéGen instead.


----------



## BobDavis69 (Dec 18, 2015)

man, that thing with arceus is bullshit. I have 3 carts(Pt,D,P) and I got half a dozen of them. I still have the movie one, but still, I got one called Iwata-San that is dear to me for obvious reasons. 

But that also doesn't make sense: In HG/SS, there is an event that lets you access the GEN 4 legendaries if you go to sinjoh ruins with arceus(Movie event). You can go there a second time if you have Arceus from Azure flute, but now nintendo says "Tough shit" when I actually want to transfer my Arceus past that point? 

Thanks for the heads up, BTW, saved me some time. I didn't know about all of these oddities, is there a complete list of what pokemon won't go thru the bank?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't think we really have a list of criterias the Pokémon Bank transfer app uses to determine whether to block a Pokémon or not. Safest assumption to make is, if you had to cheat to get it then expect it not to work.

Also, if you got an Arceus from Entree Forest in Black/White, I'm pretty sure you'd be able to nickname it Iwata-San and transfer it over. It may not be the exact same as your original one but it's probably the best you can get.

Otherwise if you have access to homebrew on your 3DS in some form, you can bypass the Poké Transporter hack checks entirely. You can export Gen. 4 and Gen. 5 .pkm with PokéGen and import them in PKHeX directly, and they will be exactly as if you had used the actual Poké Transporter app to transfer them except you can actually transfer over Pokémon that would normally get blocked.
Of course the same hack checks exist online for trading and battling, but I don't think you really planned on trading those to other people or battle others with them much, mostly for your collection.


----------

